# Treating a Congested Udder



## Upon A Rock Farm (Nov 8, 2007)

My friend has a first freshener who had twins 2 weeks ago. She freshened with a nice udder and is milking 1/2 to 3/4 gallon a day. Her udder seems congested despite milking. It does not feel particularly hot. Is she looking bat a mastitis situation or ?

Thanks
Julie


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Does she know the CAE status of the doe? A CAE positive animal will often have a harder udder and lower production and of course is not really treatable.

Ellie


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

On a FF, is she sure it's not just "meaty"?

On my FF's, as their udders are growing they can feel meaty. It's just growing. I have also experienced fleshy discharge from stretching udder walls.

Let's hope this is all this is.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

CAE can cause congested udders. These udders are usually very hard and you get little or no milk from it. 

Feeding too high of a protein can cause congested udders and especially so in first fresheners. This condition should go away within 3-4 weeks after kidding.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not much for fluff, but Vitamin C, just the big bottle of chewable from wallmart, ground up in the blender and then sprinkled on milkstand grain really works.

Edema and congestion are actual swollen tissue, that if you press on will indent with your finger prints and then go away. It's usually how the goat is fed like Tim Said. 

Meaty, beefy or just plain fat in the udder won't milk out. It's why in my herd I stopped the dry yearling. With not enough time to get fat, no fat in udders, no beef and udders that milk down to nothing. Vicki


----------

